# SWAMI's new custom tank set up ...



## erosa713 (Apr 30, 2011)

whats up guys , first off i would like to say this site awsome !! i got so many good ideas from alot of people on this forum , i live in new york and theres not to many reptile lovers around me but screw them lol i have a ball python named swami and i just got 2 water dragons named bonnie and clyde lol these are funny lizards smh .. anyway intr done lets get to the good stuff shall we 

heres is a pic of my first setup i did for my snake but i had to sell it due to the fact my cusin offered me alot of money for it lmaoo :2thumb:








so here pic of the build of my new set up 
going for a skull themed fun house lol










































































































here you can see where i hooked up my fog machine to give the effect like the skull is smoking lol








































well thats it so far i have to go pick up some plants and a lil more decorations but i see hes more active since i put him in his new home...


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

looks bloody awesome,

would be great if the smoke came out exactly at the end of the ***....or his eyes

it still looks great thou: victory:


----------



## erosa713 (Apr 30, 2011)

thanks i was gonna do that but i wanted to keep the red cherry on the cig lol


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

it is awesome.....but as ch4dg it just would of made even awesomer

but it is still awesome: victory:


----------



## erosa713 (Apr 30, 2011)

ohh man i was thinking of putting red led light inside the eyes and i already was thinking of a way to do what ch4dg said with the cig (i like that idea),ima have to do some mods to it lol, thanks for the input fellas , im also building a viv for my 2 water dragons (bonnie n clyde) but im stuck on what theme to do ? and cool ideas or input on that would be great , so when i start the cwd viv i will do the 2 modds with the eyes and cigg , i will keep ya posted


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

lights in the eyes would be good, or on the end of the ciggie


----------

